# Aesthetic/Moodboard Request Page!



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Examples of my work: https://hiding-from-my-husband.tumblr.com/tagged/mbti-theme-series

I do requests on tumblr already, but I figured why not do them here as well since no one else (that I know of) has done it. 
Pictures, of course, are not mine. I simply find my sources from google, pinterest, tumblr, etc.

Feel free to request aesthetics/moodboards that are mbti related (couples, single, songs, themes, mild nsfw, so on) and I will post my work here for you. 


Note: If the request is not interesting to me, if you're someone I don't particularly like and have had bitter history with on here (;3) or has been overdone, I will pass on it so apologies in advance.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

I especially like the ENFP, INFJ, and INTJ friendship one. So cool.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

No specific request. I'm just going to mark this thread so it's easier to get back to.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Alesha said:


> I especially like the ENFP, INFJ, and INTJ friendship one. So cool.


I knew you would like that one!
If you want anything of you and the hubby, just ask


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

_INTJ and INFP // Couple // Melancholic // Red and Purple 

for @sippingcappucino_

Hope you like it!


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

They are all so lovely!!

Could I request one for an INFJ (female) architect please?? Thanks so much in advance if you decide to do it!!


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: INFJ // Architect

for @Snowflake Minuet

Thank you for your lovely compliment!


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> MBTI Theme Series: INFJ // Architect
> 
> for @*Snowflake Minuet*
> 
> Thank you for your lovely compliment!


You're welcome! And thank you so much, this is perfect!!! :kitteh:


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Your work is beautiful!!! I particularly like the INFJ/ENTJ couple one


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Windblownhair said:


> Your work is beautiful!!! I particularly like the INFJ/ENTJ couple one


Thank you! I'm glad you think so. ^^


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Would you be willing to make an INFJ/INTJ couple with some sort of time travel/chrono theme?


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: INTJ // INFJ // Couple
for @Windblownhair

Hope you like it!


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: (M) ISTP // (F) INFJ
for @anon


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: ENTJ // ESTP
for @anon


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: (M) ENTJ // (F) INFP
for @Weissesgaensebluemchen


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Alassea said:


> MBTI Theme Series: INTJ // INFJ // Couple
> for @Windblownhair
> 
> Hope you like it!


*sigh* It’s gorgeous! I particularly love the color palette you chose. It really captures that bittersweet mix of hopefulness and melancholy. 

Thank you so much for making it!


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

These are really great! I feel the need to make a request of my own if you'd be so nice to take it. 

Male ENFP/ENTP couple of escapists.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Falling Foxes said:


> These are really great! I feel the need to make a request of my own if you'd be so nice to take it.
> 
> Male ENFP/ENTP couple of escapists.


I was waiting for this. And you said the exact theme I also had in mind.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

@Alassea I’m curious as to what the process behind these is? How do you find suitable images in the right color scheme? Then do you use an app or something to compile it all together?


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

RexMaximus said:


> @Alassea I’m curious as to what the process behind these is? How do you find suitable images in the right color scheme? Then do you use an app or something to compile it all together?


When there's limited amount of resources or when I can't find the right words in mind to bring up the right pictures, it can get really hard, but your life saver is tumblr and pinterest.
You keep looking things up, digging through the unknowns or keep on clicking on related aesthetic pictures or blogs until you find the right ones.
I keep my images saved up so I can go back to it and see if the images look good together or complementary when they're near each other. I delete any I don't find pleasing to the eyes. 
Also, feel free to request anything.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

Alassea said:


> Also, feel free to request anything.


How about my type then -INTJ 8w9 sp/sx- with a darker color palette. Thanks : )


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: (M) ENTP and (M) ENFP // Escapist // Couple
for @Falling Foxes


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: INTJ // 8w9 //Sp/Sx
for @RexMaximus

(How accurate was I? c; )


----------



## Kay3373 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello! I bet I'm the oldest INFP here.


----------



## Ode to Dream (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd like to request one, I'm an (M)INTP 4w5(458 tri-type), may be kind of tricky since it's a weird combination. I like darker colours perhaps gray-ish? _Kinda depressed, kinda not._ I don't know. If possible with this:


* *




https://imgur.com/a/1yClu




Thanks in advance!


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Alassea said:


> MBTI Theme Series: (M) ENTP and (M) ENFP // Escapist // Couple
> for @Falling Foxes


This is actually more powerful than I'd thought it would be. Love the quotes. Words to live by.  Thanks!


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Do INFP type-5 enneagram


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Do INFP type-5 enneagram


Was that an order?


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

Alassea said:


> MBTI Theme Series: INTJ // 8w9 //Sp/Sx
> for @RexMaximus
> 
> (How accurate was I? c; )


Pretty good. I was very confused for a few minutes because I mistook the one you did for @Falling Foxes for mine lol. 

For comparison, this is one that done for me a few months ago from a similarly worded request (I think I said black and white instead of “dark”):









I definitely appreciate the talent and effort that goes into something like this. It’s always something I’ve wanted to start doing myself, which is partially why I asked about your process. 

It’s also cool to see how different people interpret different things. I tend to really like stuff done by INTJs (and ENTJs) with similar Enneagrams to me. Ni is really good at going deep into something but still having this synthesis effect. But I also like Ne’s aesthetics -they’re bright and interesting and refreshing. 

I think I’m going to mess around what this myself now.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

RexMaximus said:


> Pretty good. I was very confused for a few minutes because I mistook the one you did for @Falling Foxes for mine lol.
> 
> For comparison, this is one that done for me a few months ago from a similarly worded request (I think I said black and white instead of “dark”):
> 
> ...


Yeah, the one done for you is pretty similar to mine in terms of theme and passing on the 'message.'
I especially like that lower picture on the right of the man looking down at the city in front of him. Chilling stuff.
I use an app called photo grid but it's just alright. I would recommend a more advanced app.

Let me know if there's anything else you might want.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: INTP // 4w5
for @Ode to Dream

(Hope you like it!)


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: INFJ // True Crime
for @anon


----------



## Ode to Dream (Nov 27, 2017)

Alassea said:


> MBTI Theme Series: INTP // 4w5
> for @Ode to Dream
> 
> (Hope you like it!)


It's awesome! 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Windblownhair said:


> *sigh* It’s gorgeous! I particularly love the color palette you chose. It really captures that bittersweet mix of hopefulness and melancholy.
> 
> Thank you so much for making it!


Completely unrelated but I've really missed your unceasing poetry ... poet !  :kitteh:


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Arnljot said:


> Completely unrelated but I've really missed your unceasing poetry ... poet !  :kitteh:


Dawwww :kitteh:

Come join us. I think @Alesha is going to gather up every literary NF around this place!

 http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-tem...ion-discussion-writers-all-types-welcome.html


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Windblownhair said:


> Dawwww :kitteh:
> 
> Come join us. I think @Alesha is going to gather up every literary NF around this place!
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-tem...ion-discussion-writers-all-types-welcome.html


With a little help from my friends! Thank you! 
@Alassea, I hadn't looked at the board for a bit--- these are cool!


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Windblownhair said:


> Dawwww :kitteh:
> 
> Come join us. I think @Alesha is going to gather up every literary NF around this place!
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-tem...ion-discussion-writers-all-types-welcome.html


Will do !


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MBTI Theme Series: ENFP // Gryffindor // Chaotic Neutral
for @Kaazure


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

^Oooh, I love the colors of that one! I love bright colors though. All of your boards look great.
------
Well these requests are inspired by my own life. Just ideas. Obviously you don't have to do any of them if they're boring.

I thought about a twin 612 sx/sp INFJ couple (M/F) - (because this is what my marriage is) but then I thought that might be boring lol. 

Other suggestions:

INTP and INFJ gal pals

612 sx/sp INFJ (F) and 952 sp/sx INFP (M) >> sister and brother duo


----------

